# 10 Qt pan



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a Farberware 10.5 qt. dutch oven with unvented glass lid and straight sides that I use for cooking as much as 5 lb. of beans for canning and cooking fruit for canning sometimes. It is relatively thin compared to my Wearever 6 qt. DO but sometimes I need the capacity. I got it at Walmart. It will fit in my oven for cooking large qty. of baked beans. Heavy when full.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-4...VE9bACh02gQB-EAQYAyABEgLtwvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is one of 700+ on e-bay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-Re...713737?hash=item2175f1fc09:g:GCIAAOSwU21fQnlS 

Not all are exactly what you desire, but close.

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ebay’s a great idea. Not sure if a pot is one of those things she might want to inspect in person.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I shopped a lot when I decided to replace a 20 QT with something better and smaller.


Not sure the make a 10 or 10.5. It seems all lines go with 8,12,16 and 20. Plus larger than none of us can lift.



If she has a glass top electric stove the pot she choose should be no more than 1" larger than the heating element (that's in the fine print in the manual). Stable triple ply bottoms are also important.


I settled on the Grand Gourmet 12 Quart Stock Pot With glass Lid. All SS and triple ply bottom.


There are some 10 and 10.5 models on Amazon.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

10 quart is hard to find...I found one on amazon...

also, found a beauty 11 quart.
shipping free...return free.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you.

Interesting why 10 qt is not a common size. We wasted a lot of time looking.

Her stove, came with her house, has traditional electric burners.

I’m still using Revere ware that was a wedding present a lot of yrs ago. And, one sauce pan, Faberware with the thick bottom.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

She decided to look on Ebay for one thats like her other pans since she knows what those are like. Those have silicone handles so she doesn’t need a potholder.

Thanks


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I know I am a little late to the party, but, what is she cooking in it?

A tall and skinny pot is used to cook things that require a lot of liquid. Also, because of the narrow shape, there is not a lot of surface area for water to evaporate. 

A short, fat pot is meant for large pieces of food that require long slow cooking. Like braised meats and/or vegetables. Think pot roasts. The bulge in them allows for chunkier pieces of meat to fit in. Also, you can deep fry in a pot like this as it's large surface area, allows for the pieces to be cooked to not be crowded. 

However, there is no reason why you can't cook what you want in any pot. I have taken to cooking pasta in smaller quantity of water. I have a 5 qt. sauté pan that spaghetti fits in quite well, and it cooks a bit faster and it comes out just fine in about 3-4 quarts of water. Just sayin...


----------

